# 3D Photography



## PSPphotographer (Jan 7, 2011)

The company I work for is interested in 3D photography. Where are there resources with the most up-to-date info on a 3D SLR camera? Though I don't think anything exists currently, I have heard rumors that companies are on the track. Thanks!


----------



## KmH (Jan 7, 2011)

The Internet?

http://www.bing.com/search?q=3D+SLR+camera&form=MS8TDF&pc=MS8TDF&src=IE-SearchBox


----------

